# The Ebola Farce--Lies and more lies



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/ebolagate-47-questions-and-answers/


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

JayJay said:


> http://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/ebolagate-47-questions-and-answers/


I think he must be getting alot of this info through his paranormal investigations. There were a couple points in there on how normal sickness would be masked with potential ebola cases in Liberia, but trying to link it to fake epidemics is just dumb. Epidemiology is weighing medical data for its value, trending it, and potentially predicting what it may become. Its predictive modeling not an absolute. The whole bit on trying to discredit the CDC with the H1N1 said exactly what they are supposed to do and made it sound like the public expectation is that men in suits walk through each and every hospital nationwide performing tests and collecting absolute data on every sick individual.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*long article, excellent info.*

JayJay, I decided to copy and paste the article. Thank you for sharing this.



> Ebolagate: 47 questions and answers
> 
> by Jon Rappoport
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I just wasted 10 mins of my life.

BTW I'm not seeing any panic or hysteria, just a few people on this forum that want to be prepared and make an attempt to keep up on current events.

My signature line says it all.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Tweto said:


> I just wasted 10 mins of my life.
> 
> BTW I'm not seeing any panic or hysteria, just a few people on this forum that want to be prepared and make an attempt to keep up on current events.
> 
> My signature line says it all.


Glad you see it that way. I was just about to waste more time explaining the ills of how the interviewee waters down immunology to the point that its clear they don't want to understand it. I have not seen any panic on this side of the US either. (Same side as Magus) It's business as usual but ER staff have upped their game and will undoubtedly be cautious. There is one good benefit of media shaming.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

You're welcome, weedygarden. I know Jon Rappoport always has the tact of using critical thinking with most topics.
Thought it was time to share this outlook 'before' we got those vaccines!!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

~It’s interesting to see people who otherwise call the CDC a fraud suddenly accept the CDC’s edict about Ebola. There is no rational substance to that acceptance.~

This is true for me ... CDC has been caught cooking numbers for years. It's the whole lack of trust from the folks in power.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Andi said:


> ~It's interesting to see people who otherwise call the CDC a fraud suddenly accept the CDC's edict about Ebola. There is no rational substance to that acceptance.~
> 
> This is true for me ... CDC has been caught cooking numbers for years. It's the whole lack of trust from the folks in power.


Agreed! While I know all the dishonesty that has been pushed at us as truth forever, I will still prepare as though it is real.

Just because someone has been given a high position and all kinds of power does not mean they are honest or trustworthy. They best we can do is to use our brains and not just trust all the drivel that is perpetuated as truth.

Pass the snake oil!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not sure why we need a conspiracy when pure ineptitude gets us to the same place.


----------



## expat42451 (Mar 31, 2011)

Geek999

LOL good observation........but wait! Why not just have one when we can have both? One wonders given the depth of cooking and corporate ownership of most of the mainstream media, where truth lies. 

The link I posted earlier had part of the video from one of the CDC interviews with Dr Frieden and Sanjay Gupta and Frieden moved the goalposts in relation to questions about airborne transmission.....

This is the one question I have- healthcare workers in Africa see outbreaks periodically so this isn't their first rodeo. They ostensibly know the protocols to protect themselves. So given that they were observing these protocols- which as I read does not include the possibility of airborne transmissibility, then what has changed, why are there the numbers of healthcare workers being infected that we see? These health care workers, having seen this disease before aren't going to wilfully commit suicide. NO ONE has addressed this in a direct manner. Is it that "they" don't know or that "they" don't want to cause more consternation than already exists? Sure as hell something here to my mind doesn't add up. If airborne transmissibility is in fact what exists then this is going to by necessity change much of how one might prepare. Airborne transmissibility was postulated in I think a 1976 outbreak (written about in the book "Hot Zone") where non infected primates were in cages in one room shared with infected primates and the non infected ones got the infection. So while I realise non human primates may be different, its either airborne transmissible or it isn't, its not both or sorta.

Regards

Expat


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

JayJay said:


> You're welcome, weedygarden. I know Jon Rappoport always has the tact of using critical thinking with most topics.
> Thought it was time to share this outlook 'before' we got those vaccines!!!!


I'm afraid I have to disagree with you on this, JayJay -- I see no evidence, whatsoever, that any kind of critical thinking skills were used in that article.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

In " "The Coming Plague: Newly Emerging Diseases in a World Out of
Balance" they go into a very clear in-depth analysis of what went wrong with the Swine Flu fiasco. iirc one of the major problems was that politicians took the ball and ran with it, while many scientists were questioning if there really was a crisis. Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but I'm not getting the connection between the Swine Flu and the current Ebola epidemic :dunno: .
From what I've read the PCR testing for diagnosis of infectious disease was a giant step forward in the battle of man vs microbes.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Gians said:


> In " "The Coming Plague: Newly Emerging Diseases in a World Out of
> Balance" they go into a very clear in-depth analysis of what went wrong with the Swine Flu fiasco. iirc one of the major problems was that politicians took the ball and ran with it, while many scientists were questioning if there really was a crisis. Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but I'm not getting the connection between the Swine Flu and the current Ebola epidemic :dunno: .
> From what I've read the PCR testing for diagnosis of infectious disease was a giant step forward in the battle of man vs microbes.


The fact you just mentioned this book made you awesome in my book! Wasn't it mind blowing that epidemiologists have been using digital tracking from phone data and google searches to modernize pandemic spread.

PCR combined with the genomic arrays to hasten sequencing have been able to finger print virus as well as their mutations. I've read some of the papers on tracing the HIV virus back to some of the early infections in the 1960s. It's definitely a game changer and isn't all that complicated. We just couldn't do it until the late 1970s because it took 2 decades to figure out the workings of DNA and protein synthesis much less the chemistry to synthetically make the DNA analogues.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

To clear up your question on Ebola being transmissible through aerosol or even airborne means, there were two instances where Ebola was able to move between monkeys to monkeys and pigs to monkeys in either airborne or aerosol transmission. The one between all monkeys was Ebola-Reston which did not affect humans for some reason. So, in answer to your question, there have been certain types of Ebola that have been able to transmit themselves between victims through the air. That DOES NOT MEAN that I am saying the current type in Western Africa can be transmitted that way. I do not have any way of knowing that, however if I were going into a room with current Ebola patients, I would insist on full Level 4 protection and nothing less. 

In regards to the CDC, I never trusted them, mainly because they seem too politicized and too connected to the WHO which is little more that a front for outright theft of donated money. The U.N. and all umbrella organizations are so full of blatant and unrepentant corruption, that I feel the world would be far better off dissolving that pit of bovine secretions and letting the Red Cross take over all relief efforts. After reading "The Hot Zone" for a second time, I am even more convinced the CDC belongs in that pile of waste with the U.N. Even in the 1970's, they were all about politics and being in charge. Sad. I don't believe a word they say. Here's a funny one for you. In "The Hot Zone," it talks about the Army developing a quick test for Ebola that only takes a few hours (remember, this was written in 1989 or so). Why is the CDC telling everybody it takes two days to test for Ebola? HMMM? Kinda makes you wonder if they are making up the stories as they go along, doesn't it?


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Gians said:


> In " "The Coming Plague: Newly Emerging Diseases in a World Out of
> Balance" they go into a very clear in-depth analysis of what went wrong with the Swine Flu fiasco. iirc one of the major problems was that politicians took the ball and ran with it, while many scientists were questioning if there really was a crisis. Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but I'm not getting the connection between the Swine Flu and the current Ebola epidemic :dunno: .
> From what I've read the PCR testing for diagnosis of infectious disease was a giant step forward in the battle of man vs microbes.


oops. I was actually referring to The Viral Storm: The Dawn of a New Pandemic Age. Thats the one that talks about the new epidemiology methods using cell phone tracking and internet searches. Heavily recommended if you like the coming plague.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

drfacefixer said:


> oops. I was actually referring to The Viral Storm: The Dawn of a New Pandemic Age.


Too funny. I'm a bookaholic with *way* more books than time. I just went to my bookshelf and found "The Viral Storm" AND "The Coming Plague." I just finished "The Hot Zone" and am currently reading "One Second After." Also found "the Cobra Event." Guess I have my reading cut out for me! :flower:


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Tucker said:


> Too funny. I'm a bookaholic with *way* more books than time. I just went to my bookshelf and found "The Viral Storm" AND "The Coming Plague." I just finished "The Hot Zone" and am currently reading "*One Second After*." Also found "the Cobra Event." Guess I have my reading cut out for me! :flower:


Read this a couple of years ago. Excellent book, IMO.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

squerly said:


> Read this a couple of years ago. Excellent book, IMO.


Which one?


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Read the Hot Zone as a freshman in HS if I recall correctly. Not sure if I have read anything more scary since. Some close, but none match it.

Just for a pleasurable read, take a look at Executive Orders by Tom Clancy. In it, state sponsored terrorists from Iran weaponize ebola and aerosolize it at trade shows in the US. Good look at how they deal with it as a government. Of course, if you have not read Clancy, you really should read Debt of Honor first since Executive Orders takes place about a second after Debt of Honor ends and much of the story refers back to it.


----------

